# Dateipfad des jdbc Treibers



## Chiller Royal (10. Jan 2014)

Hi, ich bin neu hier und muss gleich mit einer kleinen Frage kommen:

Ich habe eine Klasse bekommen in der über 
	
	
	
	





```
Class.forName("oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver");
```
 ein Oracle Treiber geladen werden soll. Den Treiber ( ojdbc14-1.jar ) habe ich dazu erhalten.

Leider hab ich keine Ahnung wo dieser Treiber nun hin soll. Wenn ich ihn einfach in den Projektordner oder in den src-Ordner kopiere kommt immer eine ClassNotFoundException.

Ist oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver als Dateipfad anzusehen? Wenn ja, wo befindet er sich bzw wo muss ich ihn anlegen (unter Windows)?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.


----------



## turtle (11. Jan 2014)

Zwei Diinge


> Class.forName("oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver");


Ist nicht mehr notwendig. Kannst du also weglassen.


> Leider hab ich keine Ahnung wo dieser Treiber nun hin soll.


Die kurze und Knappe Antwort lautet: *Im Classpath*
Diesen kannst du, quasi von aussen, für eine Applikation setzen, oder beim Start angeben

```
java -cp .;externeLib1.jar;/lib/ojdbc14-1.jar
```

In Eclipse wird beispielsweise der src-Zweig in den Classpath automatisch aufegnommen. Daher legt man häufig externe Jars in einen Lib-Ordner und fügt diesen Order/Jar-Datei dem Projekt als Library hinzu. Dieser Lib-Ordner KANN innerhalb des Projektes liegen oder irgendwo auf Platte.


----------



## Chiller Royal (11. Jan 2014)

Cool vielen dank. 
Habs hinbekommen


----------

